# Hello there !



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Just joined here & I must say you all sound like a friendly, informative bunch 

Welllll, a bit about me ........

I'm 35, live in NW London with my partner, 2 cats & 4 fishy tanks. I'm a bit of a punk - complete with shaved head, purple hair & many body piercings , We are tropical fish keepers & own a sports motorbike. My fave band is The Damned - who remembers them, eh  

I was diagnosed with Crohns Disease about 6 years ago (my partner has Crohns Disease too), have had at least 4 major tummy ops & am now the not so proud owner of a permanent Ileostomy. I hear some of you ask 'what's an Ileostomy ??' Here is a link to my Crohns story so far: My story is a bit gruesome in places - you have been warned 

http://www.hurrikane.fsnet.co.uk/crohns/index.html

I found out that I was not going to conceive naturally after having an ovarian cyst removed a few years ago - seems my fallopian tubes got damaged due to all my tummy ops  

I went to my doctors & they put me on the waiting list for IVF treatment & after a long wait & all the common tests, we are going to start my first course of IVF in December. We are with Kings College Hospital in Denmark Hill, London. 

There seems to be a lack of info about Ileostomists & IVF, so I joined here to see if anyone else is in the same boat & for support too 

My name refers to our blue lobster - Lobster Boy - as we have 4 tropical fish tanks so far ........ lol*_


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi BLK!

I remember the damned!  Bit of a closet rock chick myself, been a few years since I dug it all out though (married a sensible, normal kind of guy!!)

You sound like you have been through the mill a bit already before you even start here.  This site is fab - I've been on here since about June, and Frankly I don't know what I did before I found them.  Everyones lovely, and you will get all the help and support you need.

Good luck with everything and fingers crossed for your tx.

Sallywags


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Thanks for the welcome - that was quick *_ 

_*I'm going to see The Damned on 26th December - YAY* _


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi BLK 

 & welcome to FF...it's a great site...very friendly & informative...has been a godsend to me & I'm a bit of an addict...like I should be working now but I'm not 

Sorry to hear about everything you've been through...sounds like you've had it pretty tough over the years. 

Yep, I remember The Damned...was a bit of a goth/punk in my teens, along with the pink hair, tattoos & body piercings...now only got a few of those left (piercings that is although DP would prefer me to remove them now I think...but I say tough !!!)...and don't think I'd get away with crazy hair colours in my job...can but reminisce though huh !! 

Anyway, wishing you loads of luck with your upcoming treatment   ...Denmark Hills not too far from where I live (Crystal Palace)

 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Heeee heeee - so there are some 'alternative' peeps out there going thru IVF 

Thanks very much for the warm welcome 

I think this will be my second home now on - after The Damned Messsage Board & before Fish Crazy *_


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and welcome to FF!

I have no idea who the Damned are nor did I ever do the punk look unless you count being a teen in the 80's but I have since had me belly pierced (for my 30th!) 

I just wanted to say that I work on a surgical ward as a health care assistant and so help people before and after their Ilieostomy surgery.

I can not say there is _no one _ on this site with the same difficulties as yourself but there are a few ladies on here that have adhesions causing them difficulty. 
So I am thinking you may be unique. 
the common thread we have is we are ttc and I wish you loads and loads of Luck hoping that your dreams come true  for your appointment in december.

There is a london girls thread in the meeting places section also take a look at the ivf general chit chat thread and you may want to join cycle buddies too!

  

~Dizzi~


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Blimey....are The Damned still going, i saw then a few times but many moons ago  In fact i don't even want to think about how long....... 

Welcome to FF Blue Lobster Keeper....it's a fabulous place and you'll get loads of support here.

Sorry to hear that you have to go through this with Crohns too......i have crohns as well although fortunately it's been keep under control with shedloads of drugs and i haven't had to have any surgery. I was also lucky enough to get pg before getting as far as IVF so i can't help you there i'm afraid but i do think there's at least one person around with an ileostomy.

Why don;t you join the cycle buddies for December....i leave you the link hun:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,55.0.html

Loads of luck to you.....and have a good time at The Damned 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

So I am thinking you may be unique. [/quote]

_*YAY lol.

Interesting to hear there are a few ladies on here that have had adhesion probs. Thanks for the welcome & the positve vibes 

I will indeedy look at the London meet ups & the December buddies - thanks again *_



> i have crohns as well


_*Its good to know there is someone out there with Crohns too  Glad to hear that you are doing well on the drugs 

Thanks for the link - will go & have a look 

The Damned are indeedy still going strong & are going to release an album soon*_


----------



## AngelStar (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Blue Lobster Keeper and welcome to FF 

Purple hair uh?  Mine is black with a purple tint ... haven't gotten my nerve up to go all purple as of yet ... LOL ... guess I will stick to my piercings and tattoos for now  

Any way ... just wanted to say hello and wish you lots of luck 

Take care  
Love & Light
Angel


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Awww thanks AngelStar * _ 

_*Go on, go fully purple - you know you want to*_


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

WELCOME!!!   xoxoxox amanda


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi BLK

Just saw this on another thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,39748.0.html

Seems you are not alone!

Blu


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*WOW, thanks very much for that link, Blu*_  _*Will go & have a look at the whole thread .............*_


----------



## LisaRD (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi!

I am 35 (on Monday!)..........with 2 cats (no fish!)........have had Crohn's since 1999 and had a right hemi-collectomy in Nov of that year, now under control with lots of drugs bar a little relapse in the Summer.....am now v sensible but once was a rock chick, with huge hair (can of Bristows a night, no problem!)......1st gig was The Cult, Cardiff, 20 odd years ago........have just started 'trying', as they say, as are emigrating to Vancouver in the summer so timing is right........

have just joined the Board and they all seem very friendly - good luck with the treatment!

Lisa x


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Hello there LisaRD  Welcome to FF !

Happy Birthday for Monday - was it yesterday 2nd Jan '06 ?? If so, hope you have an abso fab time 

Afraid I haven't heard of a right hemi-collectomy - sounds like the outcome was a Colostomy/Ileostomy ?? Glad you are doing well at the mo, Crohns-wise - allbeit with all the drugs you have to take 

I don't think I will ever turn 'sensible'  There are a few pics of me in the introductions part of the gallery. 

Good luck with your IVF too    & also good luck with the move to Vancouver - what a cool place to move to ........ *_


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Welcome and lots of luck!!!

Michelle


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hello lisa and welcome to FF

Good luck in your baby journey

Kate


----------

